# Jappy Feres Movment Cca 1890 Year



## nmbcatega (May 1, 2010)

Do you know about this clock?


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

What do you want to know?

I've repaired quite a few French "drum movement" clocks and carriage clocks, but I've not seen one like that before.


----------



## nmbcatega (May 1, 2010)

clockworks said:


> What do you want to know?
> 
> I've repaired quite a few French "drum movement" clocks and carriage clocks, but I've not seen one like that before.


yes i know i never seen one like it ...i have search al over the internet fore it...and ....just that it is made by jappy feres and that is all !!

i think it is a unic movment type, the clock is a small one !!


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Where on the clock does it say "Japy Freres"?

It doesn't even look particularly French, apart from having round plates. I've never seen a clock by a quality maker such as Japy looking so "unfinished". I suppose if it's such a late date, it could be one of the last products of a dying French manufacturer, but in many ways it looks very German - riveted click springs, plain pillars, sprung centre wheel instead of slipping canon pinion.

The platform escapement also looks out of place, as if it's a later replacement. Having said that, it's a cylinder unit, so the age is right, it just looks out of scale, and the screws holding it to the back plate don't look right.

Is the dial a separate porcelain plate, part of the iron false plate, or celluloid?

What does the 4th hand do? Is it really 24hr?


----------



## nmbcatega (May 1, 2010)

Yes the dial is separate porcelain plate, and i deduced from the logo on the dial that is from jappy feres from here: http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php/280/letter_J


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

That's a really useful site - thanks for the link.

It certainly does appear to be a Japy dial, and the dial, case, false plate and movement look like they belong together, so I guess it's a Japy clock!

Looking at that trademark site, I see that Japy also had a factory in Switzerland - maybe that's where the German influence in your clock came from? It's certainly very different from the earlier Japy clocks that I have seen.

I found this small Japy clock on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ANTIQUE-JAPY-FRERES-FRENCH-SILVER-PLATED-MANTLE-CLOCK-/180479088595#ht_4430wt_1167

The platform escapement is very similar, but the movement is signed.


----------



## nmbcatega (May 1, 2010)

i allready started restoring this time pice! i started with the case, next will be the movment wich appears to be working but he needs oilling,i"ll post allong the restoring process!All the restoring will be made by an proffesional team!

i hope it is a 8 day movment!

thank"s fore the infformation and help!


----------

